# New Indoor Track Hits Moonachie NJ 20x41"



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Just to let you all know there is a New Carpet Track in Moonachie NJ. Just off of Route 17, Route 3, or Route 80. We race 1/18, 1/14, 1/12 and 1/10 pan cars. The Address is Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 201-729-9500. We race Mondays Oval, Thursday Road Course, and soon we will be racing on Saturdays. The track is 20x41" and is very flat not like some tracks I have been at. So Come Check it out Monday Night we are racing at 8:00Pm Start time. Thursday Road is coming Within the next Week or so. Call Chris at 201-729-9500 if you have questions. 

P.S. We just finished up the 1/18 Scalpel Series and a new on will Start Soon.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

For Pics and Video Click Here, Thanks Chris

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=223987


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Guys I Have The Best Indoor Track in Bergen County, So what would make someone drive 1 or 1 1/2 hours when there is a track in the local area? 
Let's get the guys together and race. Here are some Pics and the Video of the Track. :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=223987


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am starting to race on-road 1/18 and 1/12 cars on Thursday Nights starting Oct 2 2008. The First Race starts at 8:00PM so if you are going to race be here by 7:00PM so we can be done racing by 10:00-10:30PM the lastest. So far it looks like 5 or 6 guys for 1/18 and 6 or 8 guys for 1/12.


The Place Xtreme Rc Addicts
200 Moonachie Ave
Moonachie, NJ 07074
More Info Call Chris at 201-729-9500


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,
I'd like to come down and race with you guys this coming week and have a few questions.

Mini Class: I have an RC18B with foams and a Novak 13.5 mongoose brushless. Do you have a class for me?

1/12 Class: Are you running a stock/17.5 class? Can someone give me an approximate rollout? I'm running a Novak 4-cell GTB and Novak 17.5 brushless. 

Is there a touring car class? Mod? Stock? 19T?

When can I come down and practice?

Thanks in advance!

Tim M.


----------



## bg481 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey how far is that from like cruzin rc's in waldwick


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Great news for all you racers. I am making the indoor track 26' x 51' Feet so we can really set up a large track for the 1/18 scale cars and trucks. I will keep you updated when the track is done. It should be in about 2-Weeks. For more info go to www.xtremercaddicts.com


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

*Moonachie Track 15 Mins away*



bg481 said:


> hey how far is that from like cruzin rc's in waldwick


( Just to let you know I made the in-door track larger it is now 51' x 26' and the track is only 15 Mins away. Please go to my site www.xtremercaddicts.com and click the calendar for Classes, Race Days and Times. )


----------

